# New HT Slot Cars Facebook Page



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi everybody - just to let you know, we split the HobbyTalk Facebook page and we now have a special page for the Slot Car Forums (and one for Diecast and one for RC - and now the modelling one is here!) so if you're a Facebook fan, come and like us!

The plan is to have links there to cool discussion threads and pics from the forums to show Facebook how great HT is! If anybody has any content they'd like posted, or thinks that any particular thread or image should get aired there, just post in this thread to let us know. Also, if any of you are Facebook fans and would like to help be an admin on it, just let us know here!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hobby Talk IS my Facebook. Why would I want to waste my time on Facebook? Is there a way I can Unlike Facebook? :beatdeadhorse: pig


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I don't care what Facebook thinks about anything.

Looking for a "Loathe" button


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, but how do you really feel?


----------

